# GTO road test data



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been trying to find road test data on an '05 or '06 Auto GTO. I did a search on this forum and on google, but have been unsuccessful. Anyone know of any place I may find this info? 

Thanks!


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

Cobra126 said:


> I have been trying to find road test data on an '05 or '06 Auto GTO. I did a search on this forum and on google, but have been unsuccessful. Anyone know of any place I may find this info?
> 
> Thanks!


You mean like a review? C&D, R&T, and MT all did reviews.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

CChase said:


> You mean like a review? C&D, R&T, and MT all did reviews.


 I am looking for a test with an automatic, I have only found 6 speeds used for the tests in the mags.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, hmm, I guess the C&D comparo between it and the Mustang doesn't really specify which transmission they had.

What kind of info are you looking for that would be specific to the auto?


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

CChase said:


> Yeah, hmm, I guess the C&D comparo between it and the Mustang doesn't really specify which transmission they had.
> 
> What kind of info are you looking for that would be specific to the auto?


 No, they DID specify, it was a 6 speed. I am just curious about the accelaration differences between the 2 trannys is all.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

Cobra126 said:


> No, they DID specify, it was a 6 speed. I am just curious about the accelaration differences between the 2 trannys is all.


Your best bet is probably to spend some time on the various forums and look up what kind of drag times people get with stock cars, the GTO (from what I have read) is tricky to launch well and even for the 6-speeds you will see large variations in 1/4 mile times between publications. Same exists for the auto.

FWIW the manual 05/06 is rated for 4.7 0-60 and 13.1 1/4 mile and the auto is 4.6 0-60 and 13.0 1/4 mile (according to Pontiac).


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

They are about the same, except the A4 has some issues with rolling starts as the gearing is longer. Either way, you will enjoy both. I woldn't look at it from a preforance stand point. I would say either I want a stick or I wanna relax and just hit the gas.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks guys! I love the auto i purchased. Traded in my 6 spd C5 Vett for it! Got tired of shifting I guess.


----------

